# 522 caller id problem



## LarrysFamily (Feb 11, 2005)

Hello everyone, I am new to the satellite tv world and this website has been very enjoyable. Earlier this month I signed on with Dish Networks new promotion and now have a 322 and 522 receiver. I was wondering if anyone has heard of, or is having the same problem as me with the Caller ID feature. I have gone through the system setup and have enabled the Caller ID feature. My problem is, the only calls that show up are the ones listed on Caller ID as "unavailable". If the call has any type of name associated with it, it does not show up on the screen or in the Caller ID History. I purchased my system through a local retailer, so Dish has not been very helpful, since the retailer is responsible for the first 90 days. My retailer claims that the systems he is putting in are doing the same thing and that he talked with customer service and that they were working on a software update. I just spoke with customer service and the gentlemen had no knowledge of such an update, so he basically sends me back to my retailer. So, I would like to know if any of you have heard of, or have this same problem, and if so, what you have been told. Thanks in advance,
Larry


----------



## its2loud (Feb 22, 2005)

Larry,
I'm having the same problem and just had my 522 installed today. I don't know what the problem is short of a software glitch.

Mike


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I have neighbors with a 522s and their caller ID works just fine. It still could be a software issue on the 522 though because some phone companies do caller ID a little differently (a timing thing) and the 522s may not recognize your phone company's timing correctly.

I would call DISH again and choose the tech support option and when you get a person ask for advance tech support. That group seems to be the only ones that have a complete list of all the known issues with software.


----------



## llunken777 (Mar 24, 2002)

I am having the same problem with my 522. If it is a local call it displays the name and number but any other call displays as unavailable/out of area. The caller id on my 510 works perfectly. I called Dish tech and she told me that was a known issue with the previous software but the 233 software update was suppose to take care of that along with my video audio sync and de-pixelation problems which are still plaguing my 522.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

llunken777 said:


> If it is a local call it displays the name and number but any other call displays as unavailable/out of area.


That is the exact problem that I was referring to. The software misses some of the incoming caller information (because of timing) and just displays "unavailable/out of area". They need to extend the "window" to make sure that they get all the data sent. Some of the early caller ID boxes had that problem too.


----------



## OakIsle (Feb 14, 2005)

On my old 508 and 501 the caller I.D. worked great. On my new 522 it started out by taking 3 rings before it displayed a name, but now nothing is being displayed even by the 4th ring.


----------



## mambamtx (Feb 15, 2005)

Caller ID data from the telco comes in on multi-freq tones between the 1st and 2nd ring of the call. Timing may be an issue with the 522 but if it's displaying anonymous then I don't believe it's timing.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

mambamtx said:


> Caller ID data from the telco comes in on multi-freq tones between the 1st and 2nd ring of the call.


I worked for the local phone company for 30 years and was very involved in the introduction of caller ID locally. Caller ID uses FSK (Frequency Shift Keying) to send the information not multi-frequency tones. MF tones were used for signaling between central offices. If you have ever listened to the data as it is being sent it sounds like modem data not like MF tones (which sound somewhat like touch-tones).


----------



## LarrysFamily (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks for everyone responding. Hopefully there will be another software update soon that will fix this. I am also having some of the video audio sync and de-pixelation problems as well. I will show some patience and maybe there will be an update soon. I will probably try to call customer support again some time and ask for advance tech support as suggested earlier. I just want them to know that there is a problem so they can be working on it. Even with some of the 522's flaws, I am loving the experience. Thanks everyone, and let me know if you have any more ideas or suggestions.
Larry


----------



## llunken777 (Mar 24, 2002)

I just had a second 522 replaced this past week. It is still having the caller id issue as well as the pixelation and audio dropouts. I called dish tech and they sent out a installer who called Dish. They told him that replacing the unit again would make no difference because it is software issue. I wish they had told me that before I went through all the trouble in mailing back my original one. The installer who is also the owner of his company was told by dish that they have made arraignments to use my 522 as a test unit for a new up coming software update. Which didn’t make much sense to me. The installer said that the engineering department at dish would be contacting me soon to work with me. They claim that a new update should be available in 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

llunken777 said:



> The installer who is also the owner of his company was told by dish that they have made arraignments to use my 522 as a test unit for a new up coming software update. Which didn't make much sense to me. The installer said that the engineering department at dish would be contacting me soon to work with me. They claim that a new update should be available in 3 to 4 weeks.


You are likely in one of those areas where the telephone company's timing is a little different. I talked to one of my engineer friends at the phone company that I retired from and he said that he heard that timing can be an issue (both with caller ID boxes and other devices) with some of the non Lucent Technologies switches (at the central office).

What DISH is going to do is send your receiver a beta copy of the software when it is ready to make sure that it works in your area. If it works on your receiver (and others in the beta test group) they will send the software to all the 522 receivers. If it still isn't quite right it goes back to the lab for more revisions. They can do a lot of testing in the lab but they just can't find all the problems that they may run into in the real world.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 27, 2005)

We have had our 522 receiver replaced 4 times and all of them have the same problem with glitches and audio drop-off in the recorded shows. Are you sure it's a soft-ware problem? One tech suggested it could be a drop-off in current due to other electrical energy use on the same circuit. It sound more like a hardware problem to me. Anyway, why aren't more people complaining about this? DishNetwork acts as though they've never heard of this problem before when you call to complain about it.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Welcome aboard, Luanne!

Voltage sags can be an issue with any computer - and DVRs ARE computers.

Hwever, these problems are way too widespread to be due to that - especially given that some people having them have their522's on UPS boxes.


----------



## sbturner (Jul 24, 2002)

I have had some audio drop offs in recorded shows, but all in all I'm happy with the 522 and my caller id works fine. But after the install I can't get my caller id on my 721 to work now, it worked fine before.


----------



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

Could it also be the fact there so many of the boxes up and down all the roads where everyones phone lines actually tie in all the shorts and bad connections in there that is giving the problem. I know in my area state crews mow em' down occasionally, people run off the road and hit them, and they just get covered back up for the most part without ever replacing them, they might get a little rewireing, but for the most part not up to par. Then at this point it allows moisture, dirt and small critters that collect up in there. About 3 times per year, my line gets crossed with one of 15 people up the line (i'm the last on the line in the box). Every time the phone company comes out, it is one of the above mentioned things. This has been the norm for 3 years. Maybe (the phone company who has the same name as cellular based service) just sucks, and it really is E*s fault in hardware or software, or maybe, just maybe it has more to do with land based phone service being so problematic.

This is just a theory, only a theory.
Had it been proven fact, several multi-expecitive statements would have been used.
BLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP


----------



## LarrysFamily (Feb 11, 2005)

I agree with land base phone lines having their problems, but I would think that if it was the fault of the land line being poor and not the 522 software, then all my caller ids should not work, or show the same thing. However, I have 3 different caller id phones, all of different brands, and they all work flawless concerning the caller id. They allways show all the correct information unless it is an unknown caller, which seldom happens, but those calls simply show unknown. Thats another thing that puzzles me with the 522 caller id, it does work if the caller is unknown, but not if there is a name associated with it. I believe from reading some of the earlier posts, that it may be a timing issue with the software and that hopefully they are working on it. But my belief is that if it was my phone line and not the receiver, then all my phones with caller id would not work either, or only show the "unknowns".
Thanks and keep me updated if anyone hears of an update to this problem or the pixelation problem.
Larry


----------



## llunken777 (Mar 24, 2002)

I have 7 caller id units around our home and all perform perfectly. But my 522 only displays occasionally correct.


----------

